

Late night coders rejoice: Science indicates it's smart to stay up late - anthony_franco
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201005/why-night-owls-are-more-intelligent-morning-larks

======
rottencupcakes
All of the graphs in this article were of 'childhood wakeup time.' The
conclusion was that smarter children wake up later than dumber children.

One possible explanation of this: children in privileged families don't have
to take the bus or walk to school. Therefore, they can afford to wake up 40
minutes later on weekdays! So they go to sleep later. They also live in safe
neighborhoods where it's reasonable for teenagers to be out at one in the
morning.

You can draw almost no conclusions from this article. It's embarrassing how
many people want to spin this to "I'm smart cause I stay up late."

~~~
ewjordan
_All of the graphs in this article were of 'childhood wakeup time.'_

AFAICT, it appears to be a graph of childhood IQ vs. adult wakeup time -
unless, that is, the average child is going to bed around midnight, which
seems wrong to me.

In any case, though, I don't think these graphs have much to say about any
true night-owls - if you're anything like me, you're not going to bed a few
minutes after midnight, it's more like 6 AM, which would probably remove us
from this data set altogether as outliers...

------
atiw
From the article

"For example, those with a childhood IQ of less than 75 ("very dull") go to
bed around 23:41 on weeknights in early adulthood, whereas those with a
childhood IQ of over 125 ("very bright") go to bed around 00:29." Wait, so
23:41 -> morning larks and 00:29 -> Night owls.....Are you kidding me? This
just sounds ridiculuous....

Oh I love the fact that we (night owls - sleeping at worst at 1AM, and worst
at 4-5 AM) are called "more intelligent". :)

------
itrytoohard
A: it's smart to stay up late. B: smart people stay up late.

I think the article is saying B :)

------
gsivil
I am much humbler than Science herself but I second that :)

